# Dyna-glo 43in wide body propane smoker (pict heavy)



## 53rdcard (Dec 12, 2015)

I recently had to replace my masterbuilt xl and after looking at several smokers i settled on the Dyna-glo. I've smoked a couple of times on it now, and here is the review.

First up, this thing is big, it is as wide as the masterbuilt xl, its depth is about a inch less, and the height is about 12 inches taller maybe more, i will have to measure. it comes with 6 racks, and a rib rack, as well as it has hangers at the top inside, where the hole for the smoke stack is at. Both doors have gaskets from the factory. and they seal very well, even when my chips burned up super fast and the smoker was way overfilled with smoke, i could only see a little smoke leaking around where the thermostat mounted, it didn't have any other leaks. 

It has dual doors so you can add more chips or water without having to open the top door where the food is, the top door has 2 latches that hold it closed, the bottom has 1, and it has 2 vents at the bottom, as well as a covered smoke stack in the top centered and toward the back. All adjustable. 

It has 2 burners, with both on and at the lowest setting it holds consistent at about 240, with just one burner going you can get it down to 150, with both going full it will hit 400. to the sides of the burners the bottom has flow areas for the grease traps, that are actually indented to make the holes the lowest points on the bottom. 

The chip pan and water tray are metal, i wish the chip pan was iron, and even at its highest it burns up the chips pretty fast, this was fixed by warping the chips in foil. the water pan also metal is a very, very thin metal, so thin in fact it was a bit warped when i got it and i was able to bend it back to square with bare hands and almost no effort. The metal of the body of the smoker is also fairly thin, as are the doors. if you live in colder climates then TN i can see this being a problem. And the thermostat is total junk, going to need a new one of those, mine is stuck maxed out on temp and even when the smoker hasn't been used it is still reading 300+ degrees.

One thing to note, the box can look totally fine, no damage at all, but you can have dents in the body of the smoker, mine had a small dent, easily fixed with a rubber mallet and a block of wood. 

For the price of this smoker i will admit that the chip pan, water tray, and the metal of the body is a disappointment. But it seems very functional despite those shortcomings, and all in all as long as you can get it on sale (i found it 40% off HD price on black Friday) it is worth it

I did find a cover for it, and it was the only one i found, it is the cover for the smoke hollow extra large vertical smoker cover. fits it nearly perfectly, even the place the cover had for the smoke stack fits. And the zippered corner makes it super easy to remove. 

Below are Pict's of the smoker and its cover













cover.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





    













drain.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













gasket-main-door.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





     













lower-door.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





  

 













interior.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













interior-lower.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













hanger.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













smoke-stack.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015


















open.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













side.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













smoker.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015





   













smoking.jpg



__ 53rdcard
__ Dec 12, 2015


----------



## kurtas (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice I just bought the the 36 wide body , let me know how it works.


----------



## 53rdcard (Dec 19, 2015)

Smoked a meatloaf a couple of days ago, and can report that when the weather is cooler, and it is raining, the temp with both burners on low is around 215 and holds it very consistently. 

My attempt to not have a flareup in the chip pan met with limited success, i wrapped the chips in aluminum foil and poked 5 holes in the top with my pinky, that might have made the holes to big, cause by the time the 3.5 hours it took the meatloaf to cook was up, and i went to look at it, the smoker wasn't making any smoke. When i checked on it about a hour in, it was making lots of smoke. 

Going to have to try for a bigger water pan, and might go for a cast iron something for the chips, what i would really like is something that can slide in where the existing one is, and or a real cast iron pan from another smoker brand that i can order from them.

All in all, really like the smoker, know i will get the chips dialed in eventually


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 19, 2015)

Try using chunks instead of wood chips.


----------



## 53rdcard (Dec 19, 2015)

after reading several threads about the cheap chip pans and chips burning up and the solution being chunks, i was going to do that, sadly i got several bags of chips with my smoker, but the chunks sound like the way to go.

Thanks for the info


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 13, 2016)

This was my fix for the problem.


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 13, 2016)

20161012_174547.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 13, 2016)

20161012_174556_001.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 14, 2016)

Final wood/water tray modification














20161014_164359.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## Daveftw84 (Dec 16, 2019)

ceasarasmokus said:


> Final wood/water tray modification
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you drill the holes in the Dutch oven lid


----------

